# Hood latch lever busted?



## MahGoat (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. 
I own a 2005 gto and It appears that the cable for the lever to open the hood ,from inside the car, has come loose somewhere. Now I cant get my hood open :willy::willy::willy:
Anyone know if there is some sort of emergency/manual release?
I know my old bmw had a little hole under the light that would pop the latch open, but i cant seem to find anything like that on the GTO. Any ideas? :confused


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I searched LS1 and this forum.... nada, just one post asking about the same situation on a TA... with no response to that question. I believe your in un-charted waters and a quick look at my goat, I'm guessing you will need to remove the lower grill before you can snake up to release the hood. Before doing anything extreme, call around dealerships to inquire about the part availability and ask what they do so you can come down to buy the part from them. In turn the parts manager most likely will have you talk to a service manager about it. Just ask how would they get the hood open to change a cable and you will buy the part from them. If you get BS call another dealer until you find one that provides legit sounding advice... buy the part where stocked which most likely would be the same dealer. 

Good luck and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## MahGoat (Jun 19, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> I searched LS1 and this forum.... nada, just one post asking about the same situation on a TA... with no response to that question. I believe your in un-charted waters and a quick look at my goat, I'm guessing you will need to remove the lower grill before you can snake up to release the hood. Before doing anything extreme, call around dealerships to inquire about the part availability and ask what they do so you can come down to buy the part from them. In turn the parts manager most likely will have you talk to a service manager about it. Just ask how would they get the hood open to change a cable and you will buy the part from them. If you get BS call another dealer until you find one that provides legit sounding advice... buy the part where stocked which most likely would be the same dealer.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it worked out.


Thank you sir.
I got it open, I had to take the left grill off and stick my hand in there to get to it. Apparently at some point, some one or something (most likely my long ass leg.) must have accidentally hit the lever and pushed it in too far causing the line to pop out it was an easy fix, But i cracked two of the clips from the grill in the process of taking it out.


----------



## earlbaer (May 24, 2008)

That's not good, but it is a good excuse to get the after market grills.


----------



## MahGoat (Jun 19, 2008)

earlbaer said:


> That's not good, but it is a good excuse to get the after market grills.


I guess, this is also a good reason to get myself that monaro Front fascia kit I've always wanted :lol: anyone know any good places to get one for cheap?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MahGoat said:


> I guess, this is also a good reason to get myself that monaro Front fascia kit I've always wanted :lol: anyone know any good places to get one for cheap?


JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## MahGoat (Jun 19, 2008)

05GTO said:


> JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


Thanks, I found a site thats even a bit cheaper :lol: 
Top Shelf Performance, LLC

Just ordered my self the kit along with tail lights, repeater lamps, and a badge set. arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Post some pics when you get it all on! :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

MahGoat said:


> Thanks, I found a site thats even a bit cheaper :lol:
> Top Shelf Performance, LLC
> 
> Just ordered my self the kit along with tail lights, repeater lamps, and a badge set. arty:


Thats going to look sweet!!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

MahGoat said:


> Thanks, I found a site thats even a bit cheaper :lol:
> Top Shelf Performance, LLC
> 
> Just ordered my self the kit along with tail lights, repeater lamps, and a badge set. arty:


Lol... sometimes bad things happen for good reasons. 

Enjoy the new look and post up pics when your done.


----------

